# British Wildlife Photography Awards 2012 – Highly Commended



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thought I'd mention  one of my images gained a Highly commended in the Wild Woods category

More on my blog

http://www.drewbuckleyphotography.c...ife-photography-awards-2012-highly-commended/

Proper chuffed! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

cheers

drew


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice one Drewster, well done mate.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks matey


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very well done sir!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice one Drew, done well to slow the speed of the water while still keeping good focus on all the leaves..

Kev


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Very nice. Congratulations on your award.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations - very well deserved!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Well done Drew, I just love the Autumn colours :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for kind words, heading to London for the awards next week - can't wait 

drew


----------

